# MPG Pen



## Jontello (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who put on the MPG this past weekend. It will probably be one of the highlights of this year for me. Thanks Mark for taking a picture of my pen. I finished it a day before the event so i do not have pictures of it at all. I took the liberty to adjust the pics a bit but this is more a reflection of the colors. I am excited that this pen will be traveling with the other greats of the IAP. 

Here is a bit of the process. 

It is a modified Magnetic Graduate pen. I started with a piece of wood and turned it down to size. I sealed the wood so the paint would stick. Let this dry for a day. Then I hand painted the design. Let it dry for a day. I then did the line work with a couple different sized pigment fine tip markers. I let it dry for a day. (Painting and line work was about 15 hours). I finally finished the pen with CA. 

Hope people enjoy it as much as I did making it. 

Jon


----------



## thepenfriend (Apr 10, 2016)

Very nice pen...and well deserved!


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 11, 2016)

That is just too cool. :wink: Nice work Jon!


----------



## Jontello (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks guys. Delcamino thanks so much for your kind words. We are good, just so you know. We missed you at the MPG.


----------



## Sue Ethier (Apr 11, 2016)

Well done M. Jontello. You must be proud, almost everything hand made, this is precious!


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 11, 2016)

That pen is beautiful!  It was a privilege to see it up close, handle it, and talk with the artist, Jon Tello.  Check out some of Jon's other work at hellotello  Jon, it was a pleasure meeting you.  (BTW, I'll let you know what I find out about that engraver.  Hope to have time next week.)


----------



## mark james (Apr 11, 2016)

I like your pics better than my pics!!!

Oh, I wore out you pen today paying some bills .  JUST KIDDING!!!!  It's safe and hidden from my wife (actually she left for Mexico at 3 AM...)


----------



## m4skinner (Apr 11, 2016)

that is one very nice pen Jon


----------



## Jontello (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Diane (Jun 15, 2017)

what a beautiful pen!!! thanks for the instructions of how you created it


----------



## magpens (Jun 15, 2017)

Gorgeous pen, Jon !!!!!


----------



## OZturner (Jun 16, 2017)

Spectacular Pen Jon.
Great Art Work, as Usual.
Nice Big "Canvas" to work on.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm jealous!  That is awesome.  Thanks for sharing the photo and the "tutorial" on the building of the pen.


----------

